# Custom Vostok Hands anyone?



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Ok, we have been customizing bezels, dials, straps, bracelets, lume and the case but what about the watch hands?

I was just wondering of somebody wants to have custom hands on the watches.

I am speaking about Ф form hands, which can be found on the Amfibia SE. I would like to have soviet version of this with longer ends of the Ф.

Here is the picture:









I found some manufacturers in Germany, one is little expensive. The second one is cheaper. He says he needs to make the tools for the manufacturing and he will do it only if we order at least 300 pieces. He said, that once the tools for this form is ready we can order different style of them. matt, gloss, golden and so on. I posted this pool in russian forum too.

Please vote if you need some hands.I want to find out who is interested in this.


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Price point?


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

My answer:


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

3,5 € for standard hands, 5 € for gold plated version. Both without lume. Need to ask the price with lume.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

And are we talking about the hands of the old phib or sizes more like the newer SE hands? I ask as i would prefer the old hands.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd be in for a set at prices around there.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I want to create the soviet era hands with longer ends just like original. The manufacturer said it can be brushed, polished, golden, blue, coloured and so on. We just need to finance the tools for this. He said for him it would be worth bothering from amount of 300 sets of hands. (minute, second, hour hands in one set).


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Would the sets be for the 22xx or 24xx movement?
As it would be easier to just do the minute and hour hands.... as they fit both 22xx and 24xx movements. It's just the second hand that is different.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I want to do the 24xx hands. We can however ask to do second for 22xx too.


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

At this price I'm in! And having them in vintage look is a bonus.


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone should talk to Vostok instead. The 1967 amphibia reissue used vintage styled hands on an automatic movement, so obviously they should at least have the tooling/manufacturer somewhere (and capacity of course).

By longer ends I assume you mean the parts closest to the center right? So the hands should look more like paddles rather than boards (SE)


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Exactly! And longer ends after the wider parts of the hands just like the original. I also plan to create a dial with bigger diameter to make it look better in 090 case. The spaces between the housing and the dial are way too big.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd buy several sets.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd be in for a set or two.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Count me in  Set of two please


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

Will take a set or two also.


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

Just wanna be sure that everyone understands, before you all go nuts, that a 2416b Handset is not compatible with all Vostok movements.

I've made many mods and switched many Hour Wheels to make sure that I could use Handsets from a 2415 ( Vostok non-date Automatic ) on a 2416b.

Making these changes are not a problem for me, but for someone just thinking it's a handset swap&#8230; a big surprise will be coming your way ;-)

2416b Hour Wheel on a 2415









and the opposite









And I would be in for a few for sure if this happens.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Amphibian SE is different, not normal 2415. I want to order the custom hands for normal movements.


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> Amphibian SE is different, not normal 2415. I want to order the custom hands for normal movements.


I would love to be told what is different on a Amphibian SE 2415 and regular 2415. 
With that knowledge I would be able to buy the right Vostok 2415 and not the specially produced SE 2415.

Have you found any difference in the 2416b used in the SE Amphibian also?

All I'm smelling right now is a huge pile of BS and lack of knowledge...


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm sorry, but just to confirm: the 2416 (with date) needs different hands than a 2415 (no date)? That is, the hole in the hour hands are different diameters, and that's why you were swapping hour wheels?

I certainly don't have the experience to question that, but it just sounds like a poor design--why would it be that way? And while I'm not saying that this is "proof" of anything, I'll note that I've never seen Meranom, Zenitar, etc specifying Amphibian handsets for sale as being 2416 or 2415 -only.

Just trying to wrap my head around this.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

When I asked Meranom if SE hands from 2415 in SE will fit to 2415 of 090559 (normal Amfibia) he said the hours and minutes wheels are different. 

If we will proceed with hands creation i want to have a perfectly made hands which will not affect accuracy, will look good and fit just as if it was made like this from the factory. I wrote a letter to Vostok to find out if they can provide me a technical drawing of the sizes, which I will send to the manufacturer. If this will not work out i will have to send the movement and hands to the manufacturer which is not a big deal since it is not that far away from me. I just want you guys to keep voting to let me know who is interested. I am really seeking for gold plated hands and maybe custom made dial which has bigger diameter (for 090 case for example). I will keep you posted.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

After a phone call with the techical development department of Vostok factory i found out that the hands for 2415 and 2416B of standard Amphibia are the same. Awaiting first samples from the local hands manufacturer..


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

It's actually long overdue that some custom parts be available. He we all are swapping dials, cases and whatnot around but no options for hands are available.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds good to me! I'm in. I need to replace the hands on my Soviet era Amphibia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I spoke to R & D of Vostok Factory yesterday and they confirmed to me that on stock 2415 / 2416B the hands are same. I have four samples of hands pairs coming to me from the manufacturer.The hands are being produced in Germany so I am kinda extremely exited about it. I will keep you posted and as soon as I get it i will show some pictures..


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Best idea ever! I am sure many of us would order multiple sets so I am sure we could reach at least 300. I could definitely do with some Soviet era second hands. Those guys break so easily because they are so brittle. But I would really like some modern paddles too.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

I am in! gold, black and silver platted!


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Astute-C said:


> Best idea ever! I am sure many of us would order multiple sets so I am sure we could reach at least 300. I could definitely do with some Soviet era second hands. Those guys break so easily because they are so brittle. But I would really like some modern paddles too.


Great idea, and great initiative. Maybe I should consider my initial amount and get more than 1 set (and for both types, 22XX and 24XX if available)
Thank you again and best regards
Robert


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Hello! Just a small update. I received the hands and they have a grat quality but a little too small  I wait for the technical drawings from the Vostok Factory and will try to make hands with second manufacturer, which orders them somewhere in far east. Check the hands from the first manufacturer and compare with Meranom and Soviet era ones...

































The soviet ones are just perfect.. Want to have them and be 1mm longer.. The second manufacturer said that when I will give him the technical drawing he will be able to tell me how much it costs.. probably 300 to 400 € for one form so 900 € to 1200 € for the forms. After we have forms we can order so much we want.. Basic one without lume cost 3,5 € per 3 hands. golden ones 5 €.. I will not pay 1200 € on my own. If you guys are interested please reply.. If 100 ppl would give 10 € each just to create the forms this would be a great help. I am even ready to take my classic era 2209 tonneau to the manufacturer to let him create the perfect hands. I would love to have them one mm longer each.. I will write update as soon as I get information from Vostok and second hands manufacturer..


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't see them short... I see them thin! and that is a problem...


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> Hello! Just a small update. I received the hands and they have a grat quality but a little too small  I wait for the technical drawings from the Vostok Factory and will try to make hands with second manufacturer, which orders them somewhere in far east. Check the hands from the first manufacturer and compare with Meranom and Soviet era ones...
> 
> View attachment 3259018
> View attachment 3259026
> ...


Hi Comrade,
Thank you for the news and the speed.
The hands look very nice, only problem, as José says, it's they are a bit thin.
Check please with the other manufacturer. I am interested and might order between 2 and 3 sets, not plated (just silver colour)
Best regards


----------



## Carmelocotonto (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi friends. I have registered today when I have seen this post. I like these hands. I have got a 090 and I want to change the hands... like 1967. Stand by me.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs (Mar 29, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> Hello! Just a small update. I received the hands and they have a grat quality but a little too small  I wait for the technical drawings from the Vostok Factory and will try to make hands with second manufacturer, which orders them somewhere in far east. Check the hands from the first manufacturer and compare with Meranom and Soviet era ones...
> 
> View attachment 3259018
> View attachment 3259026
> ...


I like the ones marked 142R just as they are, to be honest. I like that they're similar to the classic paddle hands, but not so close as to be called "fake" or reproduction. Nonetheless, I'd be happy to contribute €10 or so to the project assuming that also buys you a certain number of hands from the first run.


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

Why not just copy the hands of the soviet watch if you already own one?
(With automatic hole sizes of course)

I would be interested in at least 1 or 2 sets of "soviet looking" hands that fit the auto movements


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Hartig said:


> Why not just copy the hands of the soviet watch if you already own one?
> (With automatic hole sizes of course)
> 
> I would be interested in at least 1 or 2 sets of "soviet looking" hands that fit the auto movements


+1... 2 sets also for me, if possible.

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Definitely too thin at the base I would say regarding those paddle hands. Also I did you say the hands would only come unlumed?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

We can order them unlumed, or lumed or any color. I am waiting for Vostok to send me the technical drawings and then i will send it to the distributor here in Germany. To be honest I would love to deal directly to the manufacturer in China or wherever it is located. I would save money and time.. I will give you update as soon as we will know anything.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> We can order them unlumed, or lumed or any color. I am waiting for Vostok to send me the technical drawings and then i will send it to the distributor here in Germany. To be honest I would love to deal directly to the manufacturer in China or wherever it is located. I would save money and time.. I will give you update as soon as we will know anything.


Thanks Vodalex. I will definitely be ordering multiple sets of 2209s and 2415/6s if they come lumed (and a bit wider at the base.)


----------



## pivoproseem (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd certainly be in for some 2209 (gold color, please)? and a few 2416.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Received the technical drawings from Vostok today. Will forward this to the distributor of the watch hands.. Will see what they will say.


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Wäre auch interessiert


----------



## Cork Dork (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd be in for a couple sets of 2416b-compatible plongeur hands with decent lume (ie, better than stock, not a tall order by any measure!)


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

Luming the hands yourself isn't hard... And certainly not hard to achieve better glow than stock vostok lume!


Any news about the hands?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Sent the drawings to the manufacturer. Awaiting live photos of exisiting projects and also a technical drawing of hour hands made by him. Hands will look the same as stock 2209 but i want them to be 1mm longer. Second hand only for 24xx. No interest for 2209 from my side.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Ok. Here is what I received today.. Hour and minute look kinda awesome  I need your opinions about how it is gonna look like.. My idea is to do the hands 1mm longer (hour and minute) and make the lume part of the minute hand look more like Ф  I would love to get your feedback before we start producing.. Second hand looks weird  Need to speak about this too.










Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

Personally I'd be happy to use the stock second hand so I don't care much about how the second hand looks.

Why make the hands 1mm longer? Wouldn't that mess up the alignment with the dials?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I agree. The new second hand is only for people who wants the golden hands.. About the length. I need more opinions about this. I think it will not mess up anything.. but we need to think about it very carefully because once we order it there is no chance to change.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Comrade Vodalex I am still a bit unclear as to whether this project is for 2415/6 or 2209. Can the manufacturers just copy the exact dimensions from the existing Vostok hands? As to whether people want them 1mm longer, why don't you put it to a poll like other custom projects on here? 

What I am personally interested in are either vintage style paddles that fit a 24** movement or the SE styles ones. I would prefer the original dimensions too. 2209 paddles with a second hand would be nice too so I could replace damaged ones only I hope this wouldn't lead to a glut of undeclared frankens out there!

Anyway good luck with the project and thanks for kick starting it! I am sure that once you have photos of some samples then the orders will be flooding in.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Ok! It is only 24 hands. 2209 has only different second hand.. The design will be based on original paddle hands. We will discuss the dimensions and then we will order. Second hand is only needed for ppl who wants golden hands (NVCH Style). I would probably use stock second hand. I would love to build up 090660 with golden paddle hands in soviet era design with some very strong lume.. Think it will come soon.. I hope people will be interested once I have samples.


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

I vote for chromed hands the same length as Vostok SE hands, I'm afraid they will be too long otherwise (aesthetically).
Making them the same length is the safer option I think...

I would like to use them on the 723/724 SE dial...


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

We are eager to see the samples...


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

A would like to have the golden one paddle hands. Please make them in the same dimensions like the original one.


----------



## bast111 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi,any news?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I asked the german distributing company to show me some samples of the hands being manufactured by the company for other customers... Here they are:


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

They look very good, comrade! Let's see the result of the classic ones.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Here are the corrections which i want to send to the manufacturer. The hands would be 0,5 mm longer. Not really visible but I think the soviet ones are just too short... The second hand will be the same as original. What do you think?


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

I would prefer an exact clone of the soviet hands, but these are good too...


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## bast111 (Apr 7, 2015)

beautiful !


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

I think they should be like the original ones. Anything else is franken.


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

I like the old ones. And I think the SE ones are too long. So this looks good to me!


----------



## Carmelocotonto (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, I like these and I like originial ones too. This is the only way to get vostok hands. Thanks to Vodalex for his time. I'm waitting for them.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

RustyNutsMGs said:


> I'd buy several sets.


Hey comrade's,

I know I am late to the party here, but I too would buy several sets of these.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

The main question is.. Original size or 0.5 mm longer. On watch.ru there are also different opinions.. Longer hands would look great on 3-6-9-12 dial but what about other dials.. I am thinking about it.. What is better?


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not really into all the bezel mods for Vostoks, but I'd like to express my interest in these hands.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Vodalex said:


> The main question is.. Original size or 0.5 mm longer. On watch.ru there are also different opinions.. Longer hands would look great on 3-6-9-12 dial but what about other dials.. I am thinking about it.. What is better?


I say you can't please everyone so I would suggest a compromise in length that will suit 'most' dials. The size (not length) should be similar to the original so that even though they may end up shorter, they still look good proportion-wise. Go for it! If it looks good on the 3-6-9-12, the Scubadude and the classic (1967) one then it should be fine in my opinion.


----------



## geodesigner (Jun 9, 2014)

Following the thread with a lot of excitement! Would definitely support the initiative by buying a couple of sets. Love the old-style paddle hands.

I think we should also consider this hand set in the future:









Kudos for the initiative, Vodalex, sehr gute Idee!


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

geodesigner said:


> Following the thread with a lot of excitement! Would definitely support the initiative by buying a couple of sets. Love the old-style paddle hands.
> 
> I think we should also consider this hand set in the future:
> 
> ...


Yes. After we have the fist set it will be possible. Would cost 1100 € to produce the form for two hands. If a second hand is wanted the price will be like for the paddle hands. 1600 € net price. Go on and start crowdfunding  I am still negotationing with the manufacturer about possibilities of reducing the price for the paddle hands forms. They say I should have come up with this idea when Euro was 1,33 to USD. Then the price would be 30% less.


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll take a couple sets..... 
But we need a date! When can we order?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I wait for 090662 Amfibia to arrive.. Then i will send it to the manufacturer of the hands. We will decide which length is better. The other reason why i wait for the watch is I want also custom dials..


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Vodalex said:


> I wait for 090662 Amfibia to arrive.. Then i will send it to the manufacturer of the hands. We will decide which length is better. The other reason why i wait for the watch is I want also custom dials..


We will patiently wait for further developments. Thank you for pursuing this, I think everyone here appreciates what you are doing :-!


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Got the corrected second hand drawing and new drawing for longer hands.. Please check them out:










OR










Second hand will be like original.

Please tell me what do you think.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

They look nice, but if I could choose, I'll take the originals...


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Original


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok I'm torn. I (prefer) originals. ...BUT for just that little bit. ... I think I like the (slightly) longer ones better. 
Longer please!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Any will do really! I'm fine with both. But if I must choose, then the longer ones have a slight advantage (in terms of legibility?)...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going for original.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs (Mar 29, 2014)

I still prefer original. I'm wearing an Amphibian with original paddle hands at the moment, and I can't imagine any improvement would be made by adding any length to them.


----------



## bast111 (Apr 7, 2015)

I like the longer ones !


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I like longer ones! 

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Test watch arrived.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Waiting the results of the test 

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## RustyNutsMGs (Mar 29, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> Test watch arrived.


Perfect test watch - the dial is similar to classic dials.


----------



## sergio.heredero (Feb 22, 2015)

I would be interested in a couple of sets. Am I still on time?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I'm also in for a couple of sets. Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Yeah guys.. Our post is striking. And I am also on vacation. I will let you know when we have anything new. In Germany it is 36 degrees. Really love the weather


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Ich hätte richtig Bock auf goldene Paddel. Zum Glück sind wir hier weitestgehend vom Unwetter verschont geblieben. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

enjoy your vacations, Vodalex
cheers


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Test watch sent to the manufacturer. Will arrive on Friday. Then it will be sent to the partner who creates the hands. Now my vacation will be enjoyable.


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, When the hands, based on the original Vostok drawings will be ready? How can I also order some of them? Your prompt answer will be greatly appreciated. Gabor


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Watch is almost at the place where the tools for the hands will be made. I will get feedback from the manufacturer soon.


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Watch is almost at the place where the tools for the hands will be made. I will get feedback from the manufacturer soon.


Vodalex, Many thanks. Great news!


----------



## InspiredByBeer (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys, am I too late for jumping in and reserving a set or two?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Number of hands is not limited. Waiting for the feedback from the manufacturer. They probably use the good weather for enjoying ice, sorry for the waiting time..


----------



## Coug76 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm in for a couple sets. Either original or long will suit me fine.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Just got a call from my german partner. He said that the watch arrived in China already two weeks ago but it was not delivered due to some customs issues. It was delivered yesterday to the hands making company. He insisted on checking the watch and giving me final version with original second hand and also they will check if my desired drawing will look good in 090 case. I don't believe they will be able to do this till friday but i hope i will get some news soon. I will keep you posted. Can't wait to see what they prepare for us...


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Just got a call from my german partner. He said that the watch arrived in China already two weeks ago but it was not delivered due to some customs issues. It was delivered yesterday to the hands making company. He insisted on checking the watch and giving me final version with original second hand and also they will check if my desired drawing will look good in 090 case. I don't believe they will be able to do this till friday but i hope i will get some news soon. I will keep you posted. Can't wait to see what they prepare for us...


Hi Vodalex, Since the dials for all the different models are the same, I don't think so that this will fit only for the 090 case. Is my assumption valid/right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InspiredByBeer (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys, sorry for asking this, but what kind of lume is going to be on the hands?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

If we get dials they will of course fit to all cases. Lume will be C1. But we can also order without lume or other colors.


----------



## ferisalgue (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm in! when will they be ready?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

ferisalgue said:


> I'm in! when will they be ready?


It's done when it's done.

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Кто понял жизнь, тот не спешит.

Ok, they measured the hands and corrected the second hand drawing. How do you like it? Looks authentic to me:


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

Vodalex said:


> It's done when it's done.
> 
> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
> 
> ...


 а может просто не хватает духу признаться что не чего не получилось?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Don't worry, *amil*, you want get any hands at all. How many accounts have already registered on forum.watch.ru? 10-20? All banned?


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> It's done when it's done.
> 
> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
> 
> ...


Vodalex, if they are saying that is how it should looks like then I don't have any issues with it. I am fine with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

Vodalex said:


> Don't worry, *amil*, you want get any hands at all. How many accounts have already registered on forum.watch.ru? 10-20? All banned?


 сказать то больше нечего?


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

To me, they look great. I'm in (well, I already was in).
BEst regards and thank you for your effort


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Dreaming about those hands (golden style ) and dark green dial with golden 3-6-9-12 numbers on 090 case. Kinda looking forward to it.. Hope they will produce some nice dials too as the have my watch to play around with.


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Dreaming about those hands (golden style ) and dark green dial with golden 3-6-9-12 numbers on 090 case. Kinda looking forward to it.. Hope they will produce some nice dials too as the have my watch to play around with.


Vodalex, is it possible to share the name and availability of the company as I would like to order also some custom dial and some other hands which are not related to Vostok? Your prompt answer will be greatly appreciated. Gábor Ps: Shall we have a PM in stead of public chat?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Sorry, at the moment it is not possible. If you want to order hands you will have to pay a lot of money for the tools creation of the hands you desire. Let's just wait till they come up with some results for Vostok and then we will think how it is going to be continiued.


----------



## bfernandes (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi.

I'm interested in a silver set of hands with C1 lume, if possible. Where do I sign?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Don't worry. No need for sign up. I think after my continuous vacation I wilk hear from the manufacturer.. Will tell you information about this in September.


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Comrade Vodalex.
Thank you for the effort employed in this mission. When the hands are are ready many of us will order some sets.
Best regards and thank you
Robert


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

While finishing the drawings and finalizing the end result i printed out on A4 paper the three hands. I have cut the ends of hour and minute hand as the seemed to be too long. To see how it all look i printed out the dial which is not 1:1 with scale of the dial so the hands might look too big but it still shows how the end result will look like.

On the dial:










Hands near each other:










Second hand is way too long still. I adviced the hands manufacturer that according to the original Vostok hand it should be 11 mm after the middle and 4,5 mm before. According to the last second hand drawing it is 19,5 mm which is far too long.

Waiting for the proper second hand drawing.

What do you think about the hands?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Beautiful work!
For me a longer than stock second hand would be ok.

Thank you, Vodalex


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking great... in paper... but still looking very promising, seconds hand too long but dont cut it much

using Tapatalk!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes I actually like the long seconds hand, as in the 1967:


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

I should clarify I'm not against the seconds hand being shorter than the minute hand, but only slightly shorter. I don't like the really small seconds hand on modern amphibias.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Me too, *drbobguy*. It should look really balanced and nice..


----------



## 1coin3lives (Sep 14, 2015)

This is fantastic! I just joined the forum 5 minutes ago specifically so I could ask if anyone knew where I could find hands like these for my Vostok. I'll definitely be ordering at least two sets.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Great job, Mr. Vodalex. Congratulations. I like them as the y are, but I think you're right shortening the second hand. Do you have an schedule of delivering?


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Why not to leave it as it is... each of us could trim the seconds hand as needed... what do you think?

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> While finishing the drawings and finalizing the end result i printed out on A4 paper the three hands. I have cut the ends of hour and minute hand as the seemed to be too long. To see how it all look i printed out the dial which is not 1:1 with scale of the dial so the hands might look too big but it still shows how the end result will look like.
> 
> On the dial:
> 
> ...


Vodalex, that is okay with me. I like this anyway. Go ahead with this in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Congratulations for the great dela of work. Any of both possibilities suit me. I thought we would never get hold of replacements. A big thank you for your effort. How and when can we order?
Best regards


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.. I want to make sure the company does a good second hand which will not affect the accuracy of the watch and will look good with those hands. The hour and minute are finalized i think. When they will present me the correct drawing of all three hands i have to sign the drawings and pay. After that i will get 10 samples (production time 1 month). When this will work out i will order first batch.. 50 golden ones and 50 steel ones. If they sell good I will order more. I don't want to make any profit, just wanna reach break even point because the hands tools manufacturing is not cheap.. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Thanks for the kind words.. I want to make sure the company does a good second hand which will not affect the accuracy of the watch and will look good with those hands. The hour and minute are finalized i think. When they will present me the correct drawing of all three hands i have to sign the drawings and pay. After that i will get 10 samples (production time 1 month). When this will work out i will order first batch.. 50 golden ones and 50 steel ones. If they sell good I will order more. I don't want to make any profit, just wanna reach break even point because the hands tools manufacturing is not cheap.. I will keep you guys posted.


I'll take two steel sets.... would be nice to see white hr/min hands:-!


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Da Maui Life said:


> I'll take two steel sets.... would be nice to see white hr/min hands:-!


Da Maui Life, good idea. Further to the above we may add some mod to you suggestion above: eg. On the hands especially on the second hand till the circle it could be black and the rest would be white. All the hour and minutes hands are white and only around the center point black to be in line with the second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Let's get the form done, design follows later 

Check out the hands, laid all on one line.

Here you can see the ends how the were before and how the are now. Hour / Minute hands look good to my opinion. Despite the fact I told them to do 13 mm and 10,5 mm hands and the end I saw that the ends after the lume part where too long. Now it looks better to my opinion. The second hand should be shortened to the previous length of minute hand as seen on the picture. Or should it be shortened a bit to be shorter than minute hand like the original? What do you think about the position of lume dot on the second hand?

*Please *provide your feedback!


----------



## Carmelocotonto (Mar 12, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Thanks for the kind words.. I want to make sure the company does a good second hand which will not affect the accuracy of the watch and will look good with those hands. The hour and minute are finalized i think. When they will present me the correct drawing of all three hands i have to sign the drawings and pay. After that i will get 10 samples (production time 1 month). When this will work out i will order first batch.. 50 golden ones and 50 steel ones. If they sell good I will order more. I don't want to make any profit, just wanna reach break even point because the hands tools manufacturing is not cheap.. I will keep you guys posted.


Hi. It's wonderful. I'm waitting the moment I can order two packs of hands. Thanks from Spain.


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Let's get the form done, design follows later
> 
> Check out the hands, laid all on one line.
> 
> ...


Vodalex, referring to my earlier comment above. I have liked also that version you presented with the paper cut hands. Referring to these new ones shown above they are also fine. From my side I have preferred the earlier the most though I am not sure they will fit or not on a dial with luminous half balls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

It is same version. Red forms show how much i have cut of the hands referring to the old drawing. I will try to print the hands posted in #128 and see how it looks on the dial.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

On the dial. I think this is what we should order..


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Perfect!
Thank you.


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Bin dabei! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd prefer the long version, because the better pointing of the seconds marks on the dial... The hands really look gorgeous...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Really nice hands set!! I like the new dimentions, lets get it done Vodalex!!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree the seconds hand should be longer so that the tip ends at the same point as the little indices, and not halfway or before them like the minute hand.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Radvanszki said:


> Da Maui Life, good idea. Further to the above we may add some mod to you suggestion above: eg. On the hands especially on the second hand till the circle it could be black and the rest would be white. All the hour and minutes hands are white and only around the center point black to be in line with the second hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


|> Sound good!


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> On the dial. I think this is what we should order..


Vodalex, this is also nice. If the majority of this group would like this version please go ahead. I like both though I preferred the first one slightly more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

I am perfectly ok with that... They look superb


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice 

But I'm not sure how the paper will hold up to being lumed ... ;-)


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I will buy two sets...
Color tbd

Respect


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello Vodalex... Anything new?


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Greetings

Just joined WUS after reading forum for a long time. And did it because of this thread. If still work is in progress, count me in with atleast three setä in steel/white.

Best regards


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Still discussing some details.. Updates will be posted in the thread..


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Great. I am already waiting.


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

And not just you ...


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Patience guys.

Thanks vodalex for contributing your time and effort in making this happen!


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in for a steel set of hands.
Let us know when and how much.


----------



## InspiredByBeer (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

Any updates? My Amphibia is already on the way, and I am already impatient with upgrading it


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in too, for a set.


----------



## myles3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes please - I'd like a couple of sets too when they are ready.


----------



## futurejock (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello I have interest, please can you let us know when they are out, what the selection is and what movements they can match? Forgive me I have not read the whole thread, but if these will serve vintage amphibias I'd like to rig at least two. Thanks


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

If love to jump onboard too! A set of silver and two sets of white, if possible. Many kudos to Vodalex for taking Vostok modding to the next level!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm in for a set or three. Are the options and pricing nailed down? Delivery date?


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Price will be over 10 € as I want to refinance the costs of forms making.. As far as costs are covered I will lower the price..


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

I am interested in the golden paddle hands 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radvanszki (Jul 15, 2015)

Vodalex said:


> Price will be over 10 € as I want to refinance the costs of forms making.. As far as costs are covered I will lower the price..


Vodalex, though I understand your points it would be unfair with those who are the early birds in this project if you later on reduce the price. Of course this is your project, that should be your decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Radvanszki said:


> Vodalex, though I understand your points it would be unfair with those who are the early birds in this project if you later on reduce the price. Of course this is your project, that should be your decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then I will just stick to one price...


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

I am interested in 2 sets even if the price over of 10 €


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

I am interested in 2 sets even if the price of over 10 €.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems like you're getting close, Voladex! Thank you for all your effort in getting this done! I know it was a lot of work for you but it seems like it's going to pay off with dividends. I can't wait to see the gold hands. They're going to look fantastic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Well after everyone gets there's maybe I could get few sets for myself. From going through the thread I can see Alexander you have done a great job. 



Teddy


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Mods could you delete post, it was a double post don't know how...?


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey Voladex, Just curious how the hand project is coming along, or an estimated date for completion
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

After printing the hands on a 3D printer I found out that original second hand is way to short and I had to change the drawings. Those have been sent to the manufacturer on friday... Waiting for feedback.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Vodalex said:


> After printing the hands on a 3D printer I found out that original second hand is way to short and I had to change the drawings. Those have been sent to the manufacturer on friday... Waiting for feedback.


I would be interested in seeing the results.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Suggestion is following: 
1. enlarge second hand after the dot (and enlarge the small part after the axis to keep the balance)
2. Reduce the length of luminous part of the minute hand from 7mm to 6mm. It looks too long.


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think no changes are necessary. Really. I like current models because now I think it is faster to tell which hand is which, especially when they are lumed. Readability is the most important feature in hands. Still, I agree with you about seconds hand.

I am also impatient. Whenwhenwhenwhen???


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Longer second hand ok cool. Shorter minute hand.... No need, it looks good! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

Rimmed762 said:


> I think no changes are necessary. Really. I like current models because now I think it is faster to tell which hand is which, especially when they are lumed. Readability is the most important feature in hands. Still, I agree with you about seconds hand.


I agree !!


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Rimmed762 said:


> I think no changes are necessary. Really. I like current models because now I think it is faster to tell which hand is which, especially when they are lumed. Readability is the most important feature in hands. Still, I agree with you about seconds hand.
> 
> I am also impatient. Whenwhenwhenwhen???


+1

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Rimmed762 said:


> I think no changes are necessary. Really. I like current models because now I think it is faster to tell which hand is which, especially when they are lumed. Readability is the most important feature in hands. Still, I agree with you about seconds hand.
> 
> I am also impatient. Whenwhenwhenwhen???


I agree...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

They look good. I'd be in for at least one set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in, it would be nice to have some decent lume too


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Nearco said:


> +1


+2


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

i'm in for 3 sets if possible. 

i think the seconds hand is fine. if i don't like the length i will just use the stock seconds hand. honestly i'm more interested in owning the hour and minute hands.

thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Currently I have atleast three customs under construction. I would like to equip these with paddle hands. And I don't want to butcher any vintage ones or purchase Meranoms SEs just to get hands, these are too nice to get cannubalized. So any info about schelude is highly appreciated.


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

munichjoe said:


> Longer second hand ok cool. Shorter minute hand.... No need, it looks good!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello Vodalex: Anything new?


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## T4VI (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello, I'm in for one silver set with C1 lume...

Thanks from Finland!


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

There hasn't been any new info about these hands for awhile. I hope this project is not abandoned.

But I surely wish that this project will be finalized.


----------



## T4VI (Sep 10, 2015)

Rimmed762 said:


> There hasn't been any new info about these hands for awhile. I hope this project is not abandoned.
> 
> But I surely wish that this project will be finalized.


Hopefully this will be finalized, but I surely understand the thing that no one makes this for a charity, and don't have to risk money for others.

Vodalex have done awesome job already, no matter what!


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

True. And if Vodalex reads this, I could take maybe five sets. Just for supporting.


----------



## studebaker (Sep 19, 2010)

Waow, I didnt log on watchuseek for months and when I do, I found this thread !
Great initiative, you have my support !


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Man I'll definitely be in for at least one set, looks great

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## studebaker (Sep 19, 2010)

studebaker said:


> you have my support !


That means I'm in for a set too.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Couple of sets for me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for the long wait.. I have sent updates on design to the manufacturer at the beginning of January. He didn't respond to my mail... I will probably have to call him to see why he didn't reply.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Vodalex said:


> Sorry for the long wait.. I have sent updates on design to the manufacturer at the beginning of January. He didn't respond to my mail... I will probably have to call him to see why he didn't reply.


Ok please let us see the final result ASAP,I'm curious to see how they look like, hopefully they are not too gigantic.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> Sorry for the long wait.. I have sent updates on design to the manufacturer at the beginning of January. He didn't respond to my mail... I will probably have to call him to see why he didn't reply.


Hello again...Did you call him?

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I must say if this does go anywhere I would be keen on at least a pair or two.


----------



## bandukh (Mar 17, 2016)

I am in for a set.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Thanks to my friend from russian forum i have got 1:1 hands made with my drawings.. Looking good except too long lume part of the minute hand.. Check this out.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

I think they look great as they are, Vodalex...
Let's go to the next step...

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I was afraid that this project was buried.

Excellent news. Keep up the good work Vodalex, I think we keep hanging on. Atleast I do.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs (Mar 29, 2014)

Take my money!


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

I will take some golden and silver Sets, too of course. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tvou88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Two silver sets! Please.

Sent from my m1 note using Tapatalk


----------



## InspiredByBeer (Aug 2, 2015)

I would like to order 3 silver sets. Is there a vague deadline? Anyway, thanks to Vodalex for the initiative, patience, time and energy! Imagine, how many Amfibias will have a rebirth with these new hands, if the project will succeed!


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Only one thing, Vodalex... The end of the minute hand looks like if it were to scratch the plexi or collide with the lume of the indexes... Did you consider this during the design?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Of course we will make them proper size. They will not scratch. Been busy lately. Lets see if I will call the manufacturer after Eastern..


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

what about the second's hand with a square dot?


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

.
6 sets for me:

3 Black
3 Silver


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Adding my interest...


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Im still in for at least 2 or 3!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Vodalex said:


> Of course we will make them proper size. They will not scratch. Been busy lately. Lets see if I will call the manufacturer after Eastern..


Hello again Vodalex... Any news?


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

No news... bad news. 

Summarizing: we were awaiting a call from Vodalex to the manufacturer about updates on design since January, because he (the manufacturer, I mean) had not answered to a previous e-mail...


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, please.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Another month... well, I'm not going to say this thread is dead, but surely if Rick and Daryl found it walking down the street, they would shoot to its head without hesitation...

Now, no jokes: I wish you the best of luck, Vodalex, but I'm afraid I have lost all interest in your project. Fortunately in this forum there are other similar alternatives that meet my expectations.



Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm still holding on to hope!


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Unfortunately this project seems a bit too calm. But nowadays you can get hands from Favinov, igorIV and Yobokies.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Rimmed762 said:


> Unfortunately this project seems a bit too calm. But nowadays you can get hands from Favinov, igorIV and Yobokies.


Yes I wished to give a try but I think I'll go with Favinov who also lumes the dials.


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

That is one way to make sure that the lume is matching in hands and in the dial.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Rimmed762 said:


> Unfortunately this project seems a bit too calm. But nowadays you can get hands from Favinov, igorIV and Yobokies.





cuthbert said:


> Yes I wished to give a try but I think I'll go with Favinov who also lumes the dials.


Gentlemen, I think one thing is to say that there are other alternatives and wish best luck, and another to indicate clearly where to look, all in the same thread in which Vodalex is trying to push through its business model ... out of respect for a fellow from the forum (and non to offend you, of course), I think should edit your posts. Greetings.

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Nearco said:


> Gentlemen, I think one thing is to say that there are other alternatives and wish best luck, and another to indicate clearly where to look, all in the same thread in which Vodalex is trying to push through its business model ... out of respect for a fellow from the forum (and non to offend you, of course), I think should edit your posts. Greetings.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


I see nothing offensive for him in my post, I have been waiting for his custom hands for quite a long time and in the case he will be able to deliver I will still get a set.

If you don't like my post report me to the moderators, I don't understand who are you to come here and intimate to edit what we write.


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> If you don't like my post report me to the moderators, I don't understand who are you to come here and intimate to edit our posts.


Clearly your post is not offensive, I only think isn't the appropiate place to post it. If I asked you to edit it was because to some extent I feel responsible for having opened the door to the criticism against Vodalex. Greetings again.

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I can't think that nobody wants or should bash Vodalex. He did the best he could and I appreciate the perfectionism that he had towards design.

I wish that following project will end up with better results. If supplier is lost, then there isn't much that one man can do.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Rimmed762 said:


> I can't think that nobody wants or should bash Vodalex. He did the best he could and I appreciate the perfectionism that he had towards design.
> 
> I wish that following project will end up with better results. If supplier is lost, then there isn't much that one man can do.


The main problem is that these "projects" take too much time, people don't see the results after years and get discouraged.

You can't expect the enthusiasm (and financial capacity) of people to last forever, what I see (and I feel) is a lot of frustration..people like me are still expecting the NVCh-30 (and I was 150th on the waiting list, this means that over 200 people who signed up evaporated in two years), the Amphibia Compressor thread is up since 2014 and we still have to see a prototype, this thread on paddle hand is up since 2015...how long people have to wait?


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I see your point and also agree. I meant that I don't see any Vodalex bashing coming. He did what he could. That was about all.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

I am sorry but at the moment i am lacking 1800 € due to holiday time.. Sorry! I have to pay this to this company and another 500 € for first 100 sets.. Not also quite sure if this partner will fulfill my excectations.. He never answered my email about change of dimensions.. I will try to contact him after this week.. 

If course people are mad and really sad.. But once it is done I think I will sell a lot of them... Sorry for not bringing you any good news today. I will resend my email to him..

I also received custom paddles from user igorIV made with my dimensions giving me help on what to change.. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Vodalex (May 1, 2013)

Lucky me.. Kriss from Poland (One.Second.Closer) is interested in creating the hands for Vostoks, not only paddle but also other designs. I have sent him all the material I had and my design. I hope we will create a perfect set together.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

He does a good job with the vostok parts he's offering. Hope he does the same with the hands


----------



## redwrwf (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello, are the paddle hands still available for purchase?


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

redwrwf said:


> Hello, are the paddle hands still available for purchase?


Alas, I think they never were


----------



## SAB314 (Sep 21, 2016)

Would like to be included in this hands project. Thank you


----------



## SAB314 (Sep 21, 2016)

Check this: https://www.etsy.com/shop/shopIV


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

SAB314 said:


> Check this: https://www.etsy.com/shop/shopIV


Same seller, larger selection:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474-8.html#post33706138

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...N68Aw/viewform


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

C-Gee said:


> I would love to be told what is different on a Amphibian SE 2415 and regular 2415.
> With that knowledge I would be able to buy the right Vostok 2415 and not the specially produced SE 2415.
> 
> Have you found any difference in the 2416b used in the SE Amphibian also?
> ...


You might find this post interesting!


----------

